# Ravenscar Railway Tunnel - June 2008



## pdtnc (Jun 13, 2008)

Myself and Tinypixi just had a few days in Whitby so we went to find the Ravenscar Railway and Tunnel.
Easy access, just a little muddy after going down the steep banking side at the northern end which is just off the walking track.
_"Ravenscar was a railway station at the highest point of the Scarborough & Whitby Railway. It opened on 16 July 1885, and served the village of Ravenscar. It closed on 8 March 1965.
Until 1 October 1897 the station was known simply as "Peak"."_ - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ravenscar_railway_station
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarborough_&_Whitby_Railway

When whistling in the middle of the tunnel, light creeping in from either end of the tunnels open doors, the acoustic is very nice... nice drip drop of the water and the reverb around the curved tunnel.
(If there is a next visit, I'll be sure to take my Minidisc recorder and Mics)
All Images can be found at the following:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdtnc/ (selected and smaller images)
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/pdtnc1234/RavenscarNorthYorkshire120608 (full shoot)

The North Portal:





Just inside the tunnel mouth, natural Light and Torches:




TinyPixi with Torch, lighting the passing place, also some UV light:




Brightly lit arch with brickwork:




Looking one way, minimal light painting:




Looking the same way with lots more Light painting and longer exposure:




Looking the other way with lots of light painting:




Tp in shot, mainly natural light with a bit of lightpainting:




Tp shooting a muddy puddle or something! South end:




South Portal:





Lighting thanks to a 3 D-cell Maglite with Cree LED (Terralux Maglite Upgrade) and Fenix TK10 (the latter being blooming marvelous! Though the Maglite sucked a bit!)  *Oh, and a UV head lamp from ebay that was only really good for looking at the camera while setting up.


----------



## cardiffrail (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely pics. Thank you


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice one, some good pics there


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice tunnel that. I particularly like the different coloured bricks in that refuge.


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 13, 2008)

aye, they came out pretty well... could have spent a lot more time playing with camera and torch.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice pics, and good of you to add details of what lighting you found useful, as it seems a bit tricky to get decent pics of places like this without over-lighting or being too dark and gloomy, is the maglite upgrade worth bothering with, in your opinion? as i was thinking of the terralux or cree upgrade for my 3 Dcell??


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 13, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> Nice pics, and good of you to add details of what lighting you found useful, as it seems a bit tricky to get decent pics of places like this without over-lighting or being too dark and gloomy, is the maglite upgrade worth bothering with, in your opinion? as i was thinking of the terralux or cree upgrade for my 3 Dcell??



I'm no expert in torches...
I bought this Terelux upgrade for my 3D Maglite which is bloomin' bright in comparrison to the normal Maglite bulbs and i wouldn't go back to a bulb after seeing it. And as torches go, I'd prefer to hit someone with a D-cell Maglite than a tiny little Fenix if the situation required it!
I also bought the Fenix TK10 which is pretty amazing, cheapest place i found was also ebay, I did most of the lighting with it. It was a case of my other half swirling the Maglite around the tunnel walls and me doing the same as evenly as possible from behind the camera. Keeping the light moving in small circles and tracking it across the walls where I wanted to illuminate. The TK10 on its highest setting pisses all over the Maglite 

I'd be interested in hearing other views on the torch subject, whats best, a big floodlight or lots of little torches? What type etc?

Hope that helps


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 13, 2008)

In future don't mention specific dates. Thanks.


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 13, 2008)

OK, thanks for the edit


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 14, 2008)

Really nice tunnel. I like the fact that you've kept the lighting pretty natural-looking too. Lovely brick and stonework.


----------



## Pegasus2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice tunnel, din't know it existed either.


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 15, 2008)

now I just need some more tunnels and some more time to shoot stuff


----------

